# Une affaire en or !



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2021)

Mon 5S étant à moitié mort, je cherche chaque jour les bons plans pour le remplacer à moindre coût par un SE 2020/64Go.
Je crois que j'ai trouvé le bon marchand   
(les autres modèles bénéficient aussi des prix défiant toute concurrence, plus de 2000€ pour certains !)
Bon, trêve de plaisanterie, si vous voyez une offre sérieuse dans les 399-410€ et ne provenant ni de Chine ni de HK ni d'Italie, merci de m'en informer .


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Août 2021)

Hello !
Je viens de voir iPhone SE 2020 64Go à 389€ et 128Go à 399€ chez cw-distribution, que je ne connais absolument pas; quelqu'un  aurait-il acheté chez eux (pas forcément iPhone, c'est juste pour savoir si c'est sérieux). Merci


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Août 2021)

Je vous donnerai les résultats de ma témérité; en effet je me suis lancé (après quelques vérifications net et tél à l'entreprise) et commandé le SE 2020 64Go, 389 €. Livraison prévue demain ou après-demain, j'espère que le phone sera bien un vrai !


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2021)

Pour 10  € de plus, j'aurais pris le 128 

Hâte de lire ton retour en tout cas. Le prix ne me semble pas délirant pour ce modèle.


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Août 2021)

Bien reçu ce matin le SE 2020 64Go, parfaitement neuf; même pour 10€ de plus, je n'ai pas besoin de 128 Go. Alors avis aux amateurs, profitez de l'offre (si elle est encore disponible) chez cw-distribution; moi je transfère mes données et charge la batterie


----------

